# Recovery



## bluewine (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey! It's been a while since I've checked this forum as I've been recovering from DP/DR. I just wanted to jump back on to talk about my recovery and basically offer any help to those who are going through the thick of it right now.

*Just a little note.. my DP/DR experience was NOT drug-induced.*

So, I suffered from constant DP/DR symptoms for about 8 months. After then, the symptoms started to dissipate (VERY slowly). 

*Symptoms*

Feeling like I was living in a dream
Couldn't recognise friends or family properly
Felt like I was behind a pane of glass
Could not connect to my environment at all
Intrusive thoughts
Mind felt blank
Couldn't eat or sleep properly

It's safe to say that my symptoms aligned more towards Derealisation than Depersonalisation but when you're going through it, the symptoms kind of linger between the two.

*What I did to overcome DP/DR*

First of all, I got in touch with a CBT therapist. I'm not sure that therapy played a significant role in alleviating any physical symptoms but it was reassuring to have someone understand what condition you're talking about and listen to the way that it's making you feel; as well as using techniques to combat the intrusive thinking side of things.

Secondly, I got in touch with my doctor. At this point, I was so anxious all the time that I was prescribed Valium for a week alongside Citalopram. Once I stopped taking Valium I was given Beta-Blockers to effectively do the same thing but without the risk of addiction that comes with Benzodiazepines.

I also started running three times a week. This really helped get rid of all the cortisol that was built up in my body from being so anxious all the time. (It's frustrating, the healthy people are right, exercise does have a direct impact on mental wellbeing). 

Finally, I got off social media and the DP/DR forums. Social media depressed the hell out of me, especially during lockdown periods. We are not designed to consume so much media in general never mind the negative 'world is ending crap' we're constantly absorbing. Also, these forums are great places to rant and rage about how you're feeling; or a place of solace in the recovery section.. however, this isn't where you'll recover. Many a night I spent on these forums reading horror stories about people who have suffered from this condition for 20+ years. I can guarantee you, scaring the shit out of yourself reading those forum posts will not get you on the other side of this.

*There is a difference between panic/drug induced DP/DR symptoms and Depersonalisation Disorder. I am not discrediting people that continue to live with this condition for years on end, but for most people, they are just experiencing DP/DR symptoms.*

I had really bad symptoms, 24/7, for months. I never thought I could stop thinking about it for more than five minutes. Now I live a perfectly normal life again. It's possible I *PROMISE*.

I wish the best to everyone on here whether you've recovered, you're recovering, or you're just finding your feet. 

Don't forget to drop me a message if you'd like to ask any questions/for advice!


----------

